

My Google Glass Application - MarkLy
http://www.pickmegoogle.com

======
moyajaya
the link with the "www" doesn't work. <http://pickmegoogle.com/> is
accessible.

~~~
MarkLy
Thanks for pointing that out! NearlyFreeSpeech and their canonical links...

